# Business Cards



## rkimery (Jun 12, 2011)

Has anyone talked about their buisiness cards on here?  

I had some made a while back, fairy cheap, and I put my home address on them.  Is this a good or bad thing?  Does anyone have ideas, maybe someone on here, on *where* to get their business cards and WHAT should be on them,  I do not have a web site, but I have a cell number and email address but what else?   Anything?  Maybe some can post a picture of their card, if it has done well for them(?).  Give me your thoughts if you don't mind.
Thanx for the help!
Randy


----------



## paintspill (Jun 12, 2011)

my brother did mine as a christmas present a few years. i don't like the address idea, mine have name, number, email, and city, so people know your local but can't actually show up at your house. i didn't have a web site when the cards were done but my site is simply the company name .com easy enough to figure out. but even a sticker on the back works.

*but a tip for everyone looking for business cards.  *if you know anyone in the printing business keep this in mind. if they are printing a 12X13 job on 12X16 paper (for example) that end cut is waste. if you can give them free reign on color choices they can fit a row of business card in that waste for very little cost. the paper is garbage and there is little ink used.


----------



## Bobalu (Jun 12, 2011)

Rent a PO Box if you feel the need for an address on your card. The small ones are quite cheap for a 6 month rental.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jun 12, 2011)

I print my own cards using Avery clean perf templates... I don't put my address on my cards, only name, phone number, website and email.  I also put little pictures on my cards of things I turn... since I don't give out hundreds of cards, these work very well for me.


----------



## JimB (Jun 12, 2011)

Only put the contact information you want customers (strangers) to use. If you put your complete address on the cards you are really telling people it is OK to stop by unannounced. If you put your home phone number on the cards then anyone in the house needs to be prepared to answer phone calls even if it is just to take a message for you.


----------



## rizaydog (Jun 12, 2011)

Agree with above.  No need for an address.  Phone and email is all you need.  We get a lot of stalkers in the turning biz


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 12, 2011)

*hmmmm*

I make my own....and I do have my address on the cards as well as my phone number.  I never have problems with people coming by unannounced looking for pen kits. (trying to sell me lawn service - yes, trying to sell me magazines - yes, trying to sell me Avon - yes.  Trying to buy pen kits - no)

Maybe it's just me but if I lived where I had to worry about people knowing where I live .... I'd move.


----------



## JimB (Jun 12, 2011)

Smitty37 said:


> I make my own....and I do have my address on the cards as well as my phone number. I never have problems with people coming by unannounced looking for pen kits. (trying to sell me lawn service - yes, trying to sell me magazines - yes, trying to sell me Avon - yes. Trying to buy pen kits - no)
> 
> Maybe it's just me but if I lived where I had to worry about people knowing where I live .... I'd move.


 
Sorry if I made it sound creepy earlier. I actually do have my address on my cards. I just wanted to be sure the OP considered this.


----------



## LandfillLumber (Jun 12, 2011)

Its best to make your biz card a mini advertisement telling what it is that you do.I think it nees to be simple not to crazy with garphics,ut to the point of wht you do.I would just put a city/state not your actual address that way they still know if you are local or not.Thats my two cents,Victor


----------



## Jgrden (Jun 12, 2011)

Would the IAP sponsor a card? It would link all the pen turners together. We could still print additional information on the back of them.


----------



## hunter-27 (Jun 12, 2011)

Smitty37 said:


> I make my own....and I do have my address on the cards as well as my phone number.  I never have problems with people coming by unannounced looking for pen kits. (trying to sell me lawn service - yes, trying to sell me magazines - yes, trying to sell me Avon - yes.  Trying to buy pen kits - no)
> 
> Maybe it's just me but if I lived where I had to worry about people knowing where I live .... I'd move.


Dang my friend, you and I have a lot more in common than just a last name.:wink:


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 13, 2011)

You should look at Vista Print. I get my business cards from there and they are reasonably priced, lots of selection.  You can get 250 for free to see if you like them.  Here is a link to their site:  www.vistaprint.com


----------



## LandfillLumber (Jun 13, 2011)

Sorry to let all you know that crazy people live in every place in the USA,so don't think that your little town is as safe as you think.The guy down the road may be cutting bodies up and putting them in the back yard,just saying crazies live all over.I still think a lcation is good enough.Victor


----------



## SDB777 (Jun 13, 2011)

Had a few made up so I could put the ink stick info on the back of 'em when someone actually purchases one from me.  The front has nothing more then a catchy name, email address, and a phone number with a call between this time and that time.

Didn't even think about street or city/state on e'm.......





Scott (freaky people....yup there out there) B


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 13, 2011)

*live in fear*



LandfillLumber said:


> Sorry to let all you know that crazy people live in every place in the USA,so don't think that your little town is as safe as you think.The guy down the road may be cutting bodies up and putting them in the back yard,just saying crazies live all over.I still think a lcation is good enough.Victor


 
Well Victor, I refuse to live my life either in fear or with one eye always watching my neighbors.  And, I still sleep well.


----------



## rkimery (Jun 13, 2011)

Smitty37 said:


> LandfillLumber said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to let all you know that crazy people live in every place in the USA,so don't think that your little town is as safe as you think.The guy down the road may be cutting bodies up and putting them in the back yard,just saying crazies live all over.I still think a lcation is good enough.Victor
> ...


 
Amen brother!


----------



## bkersten (Jun 13, 2011)

LandfillLumber said:


> Sorry to let all you know that crazy people live in every place in the USA,so don't think that your little town is as safe as you think.The guy down the road may be cutting bodies up and putting them in the back yard,just saying crazies live all over.I still think a lcation is good enough.Victor


 
along with a fine tuned Colt .45 and several preloaded mags ensures all is well.


----------



## rkimery (Jun 13, 2011)

bkersten said:


> LandfillLumber said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to let all you know that crazy people live in every place in the USA,so don't think that your little town is as safe as you think.The guy down the road may be cutting bodies up and putting them in the back yard,just saying crazies live all over.I still think a lcation is good enough.Victor
> ...


 

Don't forget the well trained guard dog while you're away at a show! :biggrin:


----------

